# Roomettes on Lake Shore Limited



## New Traveler (Dec 24, 2016)

As part of a group of 4, I am planning to take the Lake Shore Limited from Chicago to Buffalo using 2 roomettes. Since these would be booked at the same time will they be next to each other or should I call direct and speak to someone to attempt to make sure they are next to each other or across from each other.

Also, 2 of the passengers are teens - does anyone know what proof I would need for getting a student discount? They have state IDs showing their age but we homeschool so no actual school id.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2016)

To be certain, you should call and speak with an agent. The computer assigns rooms as it sees fit. You could get room 6 in 1 car and room 2 in the next car! An agent can pick the rooms. If s/he has any trouble, ask for a supervisor.


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2016)

If you're not booking well in advance the agent/supervisor may not be able to get you adjacent roomettes.


----------



## amtkstn (Dec 24, 2016)

The rooms on the LSL are very hard to get and are priced very high. What time of year are planning on traveling. In the summer rooms are sold out months ahead.


----------



## tomfuller (Dec 25, 2016)

For our trip in May, I booked Business Class seats Chicago to Erie. I'm getting a 25% bonus on the AGR points.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 29, 2016)

Best to try to get rooms across from each other rather than next to each other. I agree that speaking to an agent is the best way to get rooms you want. Call in the late evening when they are not so busy and can talk with you.


----------



## Jack (Dec 30, 2016)

If there are not rooms open, or it is too pricy, try booking the capitol limited train to DC and then take another up to NY. Would save you some $.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Dec 30, 2016)

Jack said:


> If there are not rooms open, or it is too pricy, try booking the capitol limited train to DC and then take another up to NY. Would save you some $.


The final destination of the OP is Buffalo, not NYC. Any routing via WAS would be very roundabout and require an overnight in either WAS or NYP, in addition to actually being more expensive.


----------



## silmaril (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm looking at travelling in October next year, and already starting to see 'Sold out' on some services!


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 31, 2016)

silmaril said:


> I'm looking at travelling in October next year, and already starting to see 'Sold out' on some services!


The Amtrak computer used to dump reservations around 3 AM [Eastern US time zone] if they were not paid for by the person who made the reservation. I do not know if this is still the case, but if it is, check the website at whatever time that happens to be in Aussieland.


----------



## silmaril (Dec 31, 2016)

The annoying thing is I'd love to book tickets now, but won't be in a position to do that until July next year... so guessing I'll definitely be out of luck by then!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 1, 2017)

Don't worry about the "sold out" appearing now for next October. Normally, making a reservation for October in July would be plenty of time.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 3, 2017)

Amtrak states that official Student ID's issued by an official authority like a School District is required. In 2016, I bought myself a senior fare and my granddaughter a Student Fare, never once was asked to show an ID for either of us.


----------

